# Tuner 2 audio problems/942



## jtp1947 (Feb 13, 2004)

My TV1 works fine, no audio problems. I have 3 other televisions connected to TV2 and all of the televisions on TV2 are experiencing continual cracking audio, very difficult to hear the program. I have checked all of the inside connections and they are fine. Are there any connections on the outside of the house that are dedicated solely to TV2 audio? Reboot does not help. Shared view does not help. Could it be the 622 itself that is bad?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Are you talking Tuner 2 or TV 2? I suspect that you meant to say TV2.

It is possible that you're getting some severe interference. It is also possible that the TV 2 output section is going away. Try hooking your nearby TV up to the "Home Distribution" RCA outputs and see if the problem is at or before that stage.


----------



## jtp1947 (Feb 13, 2004)

My mistake, I have a 622.


----------



## jtp1947 (Feb 13, 2004)

The sound was okay when I did what you suggested. I retraced the entire connection from the unit to the splitter in the attic and everything seemed okay. In fact, it's been hooked up like that for over a year now with no problems. Is it possible there is a problem outside with one of the 3 dishes or the dpp44 since it is only affecting TV2?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Try changing output channel for TV2. You're not going to find the gremlins in the dish or the switch because it isn't happening at the RCA connections. Either the modulator is toast, or you've got some interference. If you change the output channel, you should be able to dodge the interference.

Is the noise a problem when you're watching the TV1 output on the TV2 televisions?

Are you running in single mode?

Is there anything else you'd like to change your story on or recant?


----------



## jtp1947 (Feb 13, 2004)

I brought another television in close to the 622 and hooked it up to the RCA connection out for TV2 and into the RCA connection to the other TV and it works fine, no sound problems. So as you suggest, it must be the modulator. Do you know if Dish will just send me another unit or must a service call be made? Thank you for your help and no, I do not want to change or recant any of my story.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jtp1947 said:


> So as you suggest, it must be the modulator.


Have you tried changing the output channel number?

Does the static happen when you're watching TV1 programming on TV2?

Dish is going to ask these questions (and many more unrelated questions) when you call so I would suggest that you prepare yourself by answering them here.

I'm still not convinced that there isn't some interference that has come into play recently.


----------



## jtp1947 (Feb 13, 2004)

Yes, I tried changing the output channel number and there is static when watching TV1 programs on TV2. I just got off the phone with Dish and they are going to send another unit. Thank you again and I will post results after I try the new unit.


----------



## jtp1947 (Feb 13, 2004)

New unit installed and problem solved. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

glad to hear another unit worked.


----------

